# Any one can reconmend a good brand of sneakers to help with shin splints?



## Mtal (Jul 19, 2007)

I get shin splints when I run. Also I have flat feet and my sneakers seem to wear out on the outside of the sneaker. I hear they make sneakers that help with this. Does anyone have any experience with a good brand and could make a reconmendation. Thanks.


----------



## grydth (Jul 19, 2007)

I had shin splints from running in combat boots in the Army. When I got out and then went to school in Holland, a shoe store offered me a pair of New Balance sneakers. Worked almost instantly, never had a recurrence, wear the brand to this day... 20+ years later.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2007)

I had a nasty case of shin splints over eighteen years ago when I made a mistake of running with some poorly manufactured shoes.  After that I switched over to Nike running shoes (multiple varieties) and I never have had a problem.  I also changed my running habit from a fast jog to a real running method ie. no jogging.  That worked great for me!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

I would go to the Runner's World website and research pronation.  Then you can find the appropriate shoe.

Every year, Runner's World rates shoes according to stability, etc.  Your library might have some back issues if you want to take a look.

I have flat feet and had all kinds of problems with running (shin splints, then back pain, then ball of foot pain, sheesh).  I ended up seeing a sports orthopedist who built me a pair of orthopedic inserts.  They worked great.

In my case, I have bitten the bullet and realized I am not built for running though.  I am one of those who would probably trash my knees.

Here is a link:  http://www.runnersworld.com/subtopic/0,7123,s6-240-319-327-0,00.html


----------

